# Backwards Ball: Goldiva Golden- 9 months



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oliver Teal plays backwards ball:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWVPOnP4slM


----------



## lookingforbelle (Dec 30, 2007)

Absolutely adorable! Beautiful dog!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What a smarty pants!! (and quite handsome too!!)


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL! Looks like he enjoys that game!! Smart boy!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He's playing pinball! Oliver is very handsome!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a talented boy you have there. Very handsome to boot.


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

Ha! That's too cute. I want to teach my dog this game!

Very handsome pupper.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

That's one of Jersey's favorite games as well. My mother always comments that he's a weirdo... so I guess I'll have to show her that he's not alone! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oliver is so handsome and it is cute how he loves to play fetch. Beau loves to do that also. Except he stands to do it. He tosses it back to me. It is funny how we will get the ball if it doesnt go far enough to us, nice how they teach us so well.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now that was a great video!!! Made me smile


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

hehehe... what a beautiful goalie!!!! If Geddy gets the ball you'd better say "so long" to it lol!!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

That was fun


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a cutie! he's got his mommy trained so well...


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

That was really cute!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

How cool is that.....and cute, too!

Oliver is a very handsome boy. 

~Jackie


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> My mother always comments that he's a weirdo... so I guess I'll have to show her that he's not alone!


Laura
I believe that was meant as a compliment and not that your boy is a "wierdo". 

Great video of a very handsome young boy.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Tailer & I have been playing that type ball play since he came here Christmas '05...if it goes out of my reach...he has to go get it! I Love that Video!! I'm still Grinning!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Very cute! Loved the video!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Flipping heck, these videos should carry a squeaker warning - have you ever tried watching a video on a laptop with 2 dogs trying to get into the screen cos they can hear the ball squeaking??? Love that dog - he has his mum so wrapped round his paw - and what a handsome boy.


----------

